# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συμπληρώματα >  Oι Καλύτερες γεύσεις πρωτεϊνών σε σκόνη

## RUHL

*Αν ηδη εχεις καποια εμπειρια στον χωρο θα ξερεις οτι με τις πρωτεινες δεν εχεις αποτελεσμα ειναι μονο σαν υποκοταστατο των αυγων και δεν θα δεις καμια διαφορα ειτε περνεις ειτε δεν περνεις εφοσον καλυπτεις τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη απο το φαγητο σου.*
*Και επειδη ολες οι πρωτεινες ειναι ιδιες απο εταιρια σε εταιρια μονο 1-2 γραμ πρωτεινης-υδατανθρακα-λιπος κατω η πανω και συστατικα πολυ συχνα βαζουν ενα μοιγμα whey protein concentrate και whey protein isolate* 
*Αρα το μονο κρητηριο επιλογης που μενει ειναι η γευση για αυτο καναμε αυτο το τοπικ.*

Δεστε και τι ψωνηζουν τα μελη του φορουμ 

*Ποιες εταιρίες συμπληρωματων προτιματε;;* 

Ποια κατα την γνωμη σας εινα καλυτερη γευση 
περιγραψτε ολες οσες εχεται πιει μαρκες και γευσεις απο την καλυτερη εως την χειροτερη
Κατι ακομα αμα θελεται γραψτε απο διπλα διαλητοτητα αλλα μην επηρεαζεστε αυτο το τοπικ ειναι μονο για γευση και ας το κουνας και 5 λεπτα το σεικερ  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:  

Αρχιζω πρωτος απο την καλυτερη εως την χειροτερη



*1 EAS 100% Whey chocolate* 
προσφατα την ανοιξα η καλυτερη σοκολατα που εχω πιει εως τωρα μου θυμιζει κακαο της νεογαλ εντονη γευση σοκολατας και ΛΙΓΟ γλυκια ολα αυτα με νερο με γαλα σκετη απολαυση διαλυτοτητα 8.5/10

*2 Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey strawberry* 
η μυρωδεια της θυμιζει παγωτο φραουλα και σχεδον φτανει το μιλκ σεικ αμα την χτηπησεις με γαλα συμπαθητικη γευση αρκετα με νερο οση ποσοτητα και να βαλεις γινετε λιγο νερουλη να το πω οχι τοσο πικτη οσο η IDS banana αλλα οκ πινετε διαλυτοτητα 9/10


*3 Reflex Nutrition Instant Whey chocolate* 
σχετικα καλη γευση θυμηζει σαν ζαχαρι λιωμενη-ψημενη ειδικα οταν την πιεις αφηνει τετοια γευση στο στομα οχι δεν ειναι πολυ γλυκεια απο διαλυτοτητα αρκετα καλη 9/10

*4 Reflex Nutrition Instant Whey φραουλα*
σχετικα καλη γευση ειναι λιγοτερο νερουλη απο την ON αλλα λιγοτερη γλυκη απο αυτη ενω το κουτι οταν το ανοιξεις θυμηζει εντονα παγωτο φραουλα διαλυτοτητα αρκετα καλη 9/10

*5 Dynamize cafe moca* 
γευση θυμηζει καθαρα καφε μοκα η νες καφε κρυο σαν να εβαλες ελαχιστο γαλα μεσα ελαχιστο και ολα αυτα με νερο μου αρεσε παντως ειναι κατι διαφορετικο απο τα συνηθησμενα και οποιος γουσταρει να πηνει καφε του το προτηνω ειναι ιδια η γευση στο νερο κιολας διαλυτοτητα σχεδον τελια 9,5/10 (αν και οι κακες γλωσες λενε οτι εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη απο οσο γραφει δεν πηραζει λιγο σκονη παραπανω και ενταξη εισαι)
Σε γαλα την εβαλα και χανει την εντονη γευση της μοκας-καφε και γηνετε κατι σαν σε κακαο αλλο οχι τοσο νοστημω προσωπικα την προτημω με νερο.

*6 Performance Whey σοκολατα* 
Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη 9/10 αλλα βγαζει αρκετο αφρο(οχι υπερβολικα πραγματα)απο γευση ενταξη πηνετε αν και πριν λιγο την ηπια δεν αφηνει after taste για λιγο χειρωτερη απο την reflex θα ξαναγραψω ρεβιιου εδω 5 κιλα εχω απο αυτη.

*7 IDS Multi Pro Whey Isolate banana* 
Aλλαγη εγινε την αλλαξαν διαλυτοτητα 8/10)


*8 Optimum 100% Casein Protein Chocolate Supreme*
αρκετα καλη γευση καπως περιεργη με την καλη ενοια δλδ δεν μπορεις να την πεις γλυκια ουτε μεσαια οπως η MRM αν και γινετε πικτο το μοιγμα με νερο (ολες οι καζεινες ετσι ειναι) ενω η διαλυτοτητα μας τα χαλαει 5-6/10



*9 Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey chocolate* 
αρκετα καλη σοκολατα διαλυτοτητα 9/10



*10 MRM Metabolic Whey chocolate* 
καλη προς μετρια ηπια σοκολατα με λιγοτερο εντονη γευση απο της ΟΝ αλλα διαλυτοτητα 10/10

*11 Met-rx whey μπισκοτα και κρεμα* 
αν και πρωτη φορα την πηρα αλλα αντεχει στον χρονο(δλδ να την πηνεις αρκετο καιρο) μπορεις να την πηνεις γηνετε αρκετα πηχτη(ποιο πηχτη δεν εχω πιει) οπως το λεει και η ονομασια κρεμα διαλυτοτητα 8/10 ενδιαφερουσα-διαφορετικη γευση παντως μπισκοτα και κρεμα θυμηζει οπως λεει και το ονομα

*12 Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey Double Rich Chocolate*
σοκολατα αλλα με μια τροποποιηση καπως την εκαναν σαν να βαλαν λιγο κανελα μεσα κατι τετοιο που ελαχιστα την πικριζει και δεν λεει και πολυ με νερο ενω διαλυτοτητα 9/10 αλλα γινετε νερουλο καπως δεν ξερω ισως ειναι γενικο στην ΟΝ αυτο το φενομενο δλδ και καλη ποσοτητα να βαλει δεν γινετε πιχτο

*13 IDS Multi Pro Whey Isolate chocolate*
μετρια γευση παρα πολυ γλυκεια ειναι σαν να βαζεις στην σοκολατα της ΟΝ 3-4 κουταλιες ζαχαρη διαλυτοτητα 8/10 

*14 Performance Whey βανιλια* 
Γευση μετρια καπως περιεργη την δοκημασα με νερο διαλυτοτητα 7,5/10.Θα γηνει update οταν την δοκημασω με γαλα

*15 Peak body whey shake and take γευση φραουλα*
μονο φραουλα δεν ηταν κατι σαν bulk γαλα θυμιζε καμια σχεση με φραουλα αλλα πινετε πιο ευκολα απο τις κατω ενω η διαλυτοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη 9/10(consetraite σκετη ειναι)

*16 Reflex Nutrition Instant Whey banana* 
γευση μπανανα μου θυμησε κατι σιπορια με γευση μπανανα απο φαρμακειο ενα τετοιο πραμα ναι με μερικες γουλιες ακομα πηστηκα ιδια ειναι(οχι και τοσο καλη οσο η IDS μερα με νυχτα κατα την γνωμη μου) διαλυτοτητα καλη εως αριστη 8,5/10
θυμιζει και λιγο φαρμακηλα να το πω παντως ουτε μιλκ σεικ θυμιζει ουτε ειναι πολυ γλυκια ουτε πικρη ενδιαμεσα

*17 Nutrisport 90+ Protein φραουλα* 
Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη 8,5/10 Γευση η καλυτερη της εταιριας nutrisport δεν συγκρηνετε φυσικα με τις πανω φραουλες ^ αλλα για τετοια λεφτα ειναι καλη πηνετε εχει παλι αυτη την "χαρακτηριστικη-πικρη-χαλια" γευση αλλα πολυ ποιο περιορησμενη αρκετα σε σχεση με τις κατω στην αρχη.Για αυτους που θελουν ακριβα συστατικα πολυ χαμηλη τιμη και γευση... ε να πηνετε να την παρετε την συνηστω.Προσωπικα αν παρω αλλη φορα τετοια θα ειναι μονο φραουλα.

*18 Nutrisport 90+ Protein μπανανα* 
Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη 8,5/10 καμια σχεση με την κατω απο γευση δεν λεει και πολλα στο τελος αφηνει και ενα after taste ασχημο κατι σαν νερο που επληνες πιατα ΑΛΛΑ πινετε ειδικα για την τιμη του οτι πρεπει(μια εναλακτικη ειναι να βαλεις 7 γραμ ΟΝ καζεινη μεσα για το 50-50 και αλαζει η γευση προς το καλυτερο)


*19 Nutrisport 90+ Protein chocolate* 
ουτε καν μετρια πιο κατω πικριζει η γευση της και δυσκολα πινετε σοκολατα υγεια θυμιζει  :02. Rabbit:  παλι καλα πηρα 900γραμ μονο. διαλυτοτητα 6.5/10

*20 Peak body whey shake and take γευση σοκολατα* 
μου θυμισε κατι πρωτεινες του 2000 που δεν ελεγαν απο γευσεις πολλα τοτε ουτε οι top εταιριες το μονο καλο που ειχε η διαλητοτητα 9/10 μακρια απο αυτη

Περιεργα μιγματα μεταξυ πρωτεινων 
Optimum 100% Casein Protein Chocolate + IDS Multi Pro Whey Isolate banana = γευση μετρια πινετε αλλα δεν το απολαμβανεις + οτι γινετε αρκετα πιχτο το μοιγμα θελει εχτρα νερο μετα


Optimum 100% Casein Protein Chocolate + Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey strawberry = απο τα καλυτερα μοιγματα πολυ καλη γευση απολαυση + οτι λιγο πιχτο το ενα νερουλο το αλλο ταιριαζουν απολυτα και γινετε ενα απολαυστηκο ροφημα 
Ειχα χρησημοποιησει πολυ παλια και all stars αλλα δεν θυμαμε πλεον πως ηταν  :02. Rabbit: 



*Tις 3 πρωτες τις προτηνω ανεπιφυλακτα σε ολους*

----------


## Vson

2 Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey chocolate αρκετα καλη σοκολατα διαλυτοτητα 9/10 

συμφωνω κ επαυξανω, ακουστε κ εμενα που παιρνω muscletech nitro η οποια δεν πινεται  :01. Razz:  αλλα κανει πολυ καλυτερη δουλεια,τη μισω ομως καποιος να μου δωσει ψυχολογικη βοηθεια να αντεξω τη γευση της..... :01. Sad:

----------


## RUHL

Aman αυτη η νιτροτεκ εχει παρει εντελως την κατω βολτα και ακριβη ειναι και δεν βαζουν ακριβα συστατικα και εχει μαπα γευση τι την περνετε ρε   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Mr. Green: 



Κατι ακομα εγω δεν λεω να επιλεξετε απο τις γευσεις που εχω  εγω οτι εχετε δοκημασει και bulk ακομα  πειτε εντυπωσεις

απο τον βοςς θα ηθελα να ακουσω κανενα ρεβιου εχει πιει θαλασα ολοκληρη απο πρωτεινες και πολλες εταιριες ετσι ακουσα  :02. Chinese:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billys15

1. ΟΝ 100% whey double rich chocolate-->Πολυ καλη η γευση,αν και αφηνει ενα "καπως" απο αυτο που λενε "aftertaste",αλλα ειναι ΟΚ.Επισης διαλυτοτητα εχει πολυ καλη.

2.EAS vanilla-->Κι αυτη πολυ καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα.

3.Nitro-tech chocolate-->Μετρια γευση και μετρια διαλυτοτητα

4.Elite mocha-->Επισης μετρια γευση,καλη διαλυτοτητα.

5.Elite chocolate-->Μαπα γευση,καλη διαλυτοτητα.

6.Aminovit chocolate-->Μαπα γευση (διορθωνεται ομως κατα πολυ με σκονη κακο  :01. Smile:  ),χαλια διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## Antonio

1) whey της inkosport με γεύση ινδοκάρυδο
2) mesotech σοκολάτα.

Δεν ξέρω αν πλέον έχουν τις ίδιες γεύσης,ούτε κάν αν πωλούνται ακόμη...  :01. Razz:

----------


## RUHL

> το 2ο. Είχα πάρει κανα δυο  2κιλα κουτία. Δεν ενθουσιάστηκα!
> Τώρα που θυμάμαι από διαλυτότητα ήθελε αρκετό χτύπημα και ήταν πιχτή


Aυτη τι λεει ρε? πες ολες που εχεις δοκιμασει

----------


## Antonio

Συμπαθητική απο θέμα γεύσης πάντα. 

Τώρα για τις υπολοιπες δεν έχει νόημα να αναφερθώ γιατί πάνε αρκετά χρόνια και είτε θα έχουν αλλάξει γεύση είτε δεν θα βγαίνουν πλέον!! 

H πρώτη εταιρία που είχα δοκιμάσει και έπερνα για τα πρώτα 2 χρόνια ήταν η mlo. Δεν θυμάμαι κάν πως λεγόταν οι πρωτείνες που είχα πάρει αλλα είχα δοκιμάσει 2-3 σίγουρα. Πλέον η mlo έχει σβήσει σαν εταιρία. Παλια βέβαια ήταν No1.
Μετά νομίζω πήρα ένα gainer της prolab το n-large. Το οποίο είχε τις πιο μεγάλες περιεκτικότητες από τα gainer που κυκλοφορόυσαν (35% protein). 
Μετά το γύρισα στην universal την οποία και συμπαθώ αρκετά σαν εταιρία γιατι είναι από τις πιο παλιές, με ευρία γκάμα συμπληρωμάτων που κρατιέται ακόμα στην αγορά.
και φυσικά δοκιμασα και nitrotech.Ναι ναι δεν το κρύβω  :01. Razz:  

Από θέμα γεύσης πάντως δεν θυμάμαι καμμία από τις 2 που ανέφερα στο παραπάνω ποστ να μου κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## SOLID

EAS-CHOCO=πολυ καλη γευση και ευκολοδιαλυτη!!!!


MAXIMUSCLE=πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα με λιγο κατωτερη γευση απο εας!!!

TWIN LAB=πολυ καλη γευση αλλα θελει καλο χτυπημα για να διαλυθει!!!


MET RX=τρομερη γευση αλλα ζορι στη διαλυτοτητα!!!!


MESO TECH=φοβερη γευση αλλα επησης ζορι στην διαλυτοτητα σβολιαζει και θελει αρκετο χτυπημα!!!!



Μετα στην ιδια κατηγορια πανω κατω βαζω optimum bsn nitro !!!!
Ολες παντα σε σοκολατα (αιωνια βασσιλισα των γευσεων!!!!!!)
Maximuscle και  met rx  παντως εχουν εχουν κατι καλες σε μπανανα και βατομουρο αντιστοιχα!!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## RUHL

τελικα τοπ 5 η τοπ 8-10 γευσεις ποιες εχεις ασχετα με την διαλυτοτητα?

----------


## SOLID

Σε μπερδεψα ρε τρελε???  :02. Drunken:   :02. Drunken:   :02. Drunken:  
Λοιπον ειναι λιγο δυσκολο αλλα μαλλον θα ελεγα!!!

1)EAS
2)MET RX
3)MESO TECH
4)TWIN LAB
5)MAXIMUSCLE


Ολες μου αρεσουν πολυ απλα τις βαζω με αυτη τη σειρα!!!Παντως αλλη μια με πολυ καληγ γευση ειναι η εταιρια του Lee Labrada!!!!Δοκιμασε την αν σου πεσει ποτε στα χερια σου!!!!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## pikolo

Λοιπον εγω

1)designer βανιλια καραμερλα
2)eas φραουλα
3)nutrisport φραουλα

----------


## KATERINI 144

ON'S gold standard σοκολάτα, πολύ καλή γευση+πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα

EAS σοκολάτα, πολύ καλή γεύση, οχι τοσο καλή διαλυτότητα σαν την on's

NITROTECH σοκολάτα, μάπα γεύση. :02. Puke:  πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα.

----------


## Gasturb

H αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτε δεν ασχολήθηκα σοβαρά με τις γεύσεις πέραν της Dymatize που είχα πάρει όλη την σειρά. Γενικά δεν 'κολλάω' σε μία εταιρεία (ομολογώ όμως ότι η συμπαθεία μου ειναι η Reflex   :01. Mr. Green:  ) αλλα κάθε φορά παίρνω κ διαφορετική επιμένοντας συνήθως σε 3 γεύσεις - strawberry, banana κ choco. Kαταγράψω κάποια στοιχεία που μου έχουν μείνει. 

- Γεύση pina colada της dymatize κ σταφύλι (!) της Primaforce μακρυά..    :03. Thumb Down:  
- Γεύση mocha της dymatize η καλύτερα for me όλης της σειράς της dymatize
- Γεύση banana της reflex whey έφερνε αναγούλα σε ένα φίλο μου αλλά όχι σε μένα
- Οι γεύσεις τις Core Nutritional παραμένουν οι καλύτερες για μένα   :03. Thumb up:  
- ΔΕΝ έχω δοκιμάσει σε whey τις πιο πολυδιαφημιζόμενες εταιρείες όπως ON, Muscletech κ ΕAS οπότε δεν ξερώ να πω
- Δοκίμασα όμως την καζεινη της ΟΝ που αν την συγκρίνω με την καζεινη της Reflex δεν.. η Reflex την ρίχνει κ σε γεύση, κ σε διατροφικά χαρακτηριστικά κ σε τιμη.

Όλες οι υπόλοιπες γενικά ήταν καλές κ όχι έντονες εντυπώσεις είτε θετικές είτε αρνητικές

Gt

----------


## RUHL

> Γεύση *banana της reflex* whey έφερνε αναγούλα σε ένα φίλο μου αλλά όχι σε μένα


  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   για να δουμε τι θα πουν και τα πειραματοζωα αχχαχαχα ερε γελια θα ενημερωσω απο εβδομαδα

----------


## KATERINI 144

ξέχασα του yates τις πρωτεΐνες, πολύ καλές γεύσεις, σοκολάτα μπανάνα και φράουλα, 

από διαλυτότητα δεν ξέρω, άλλοι τις χτύπαγαν     :01. Smile Wide:   (στο σεμινάριο που'χα πάει με τον μάστερ)

----------


## Niiick

bodytronics express whey 

γευση cookies and cream

δυαλυτοτητα οχι τελεια ουτε αρκετα καλη,απλα καλη ισως επειδη εχει καζεινη και καποια oils

γευση αρκετα καλη!

----------


## NASSER

> Επίσης τελευταία δοκίμασα σοκολάτα μέντα της ΟΝ, γίνεται πολύ ωραία στο μεταπροπονητικό με την δεξτρόζη και την μαλτοδεξτρίνη (ίσως καλύτερη και από την milk) αλλά στο πρωινό δε μου άρεσε.
> *Α και PHD βανίλια, πάρα πολύ καλή (η καλύτερη WHEY βανίλια που έχω πιει).*



Δοκίμασε ολες τις γεύσεις της PhD και δεν θα σε απογοητεύσει καμια!!! Aπο βανιλια εως σοκολατα μεντα!!! Προσωπικα εχω μονίμως τουλαχιστον δυο συσκευασιες ανοιχτες για να απολαμβανω τις γευσεις!

----------


## jGod

Optimum Nutrition 100% gold standard whey  με γευση French Vanilla..δεν ειναι βανιλλια αλλα τιραμισου..απλα τα σπαει..την εχω κανει και παγωτο..κ ειναι τιραμισου τελειως!θα πεσει πολυ τετοια στην παραλια.. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Littlejohn

> Δοκίμασε ολες τις γεύσεις της PhD και δεν θα σε απογοητεύσει καμια!!! Aπο βανιλια εως σοκολατα μεντα!!! Προσωπικα εχω μονίμως τουλαχιστον δυο συσκευασιες ανοιχτες για να απολαμβανω τις γευσεις!


Πήρα προχτές την σοκολάτα-μπισκότο... Ειλικρινά δεν την περίμενα τόσο καλή γευστικά. Αν την χτυπήσεις με λίγο γάλα, γίνεται ακριβώς σαν μους.  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

----------------------------

Επίσης δοκιμάστε και την Myofusion σε γέυση φράουλα-βανίλια... Πάρααα πολύ καλή...  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sogoku

American nutrition σοκολατα.Μονο αυτο θα πω.Ακριβη πολυ,ποιοτικη,αλλα οποιος δεν παθει κανονικη ζημια αν την πιει με γαλα εχει προβλημα να παει να το κοιταξει.Αν μου ελεγαν οτι το νεσκουικ η το χεμο κανει την ιδια δουλεια εχει δηλαδη 75% πρωτεινη παλι την American nytrition θα διαλεγα.

----------


## Littlejohn

Χαχα, μάλλον πρέπει να πάω να κοιτάξω αν έχω πρόβλημα, γιατί στο γυμναστήριο που μου `δώσαν και δοκίμασα (χτυπημένη με πλήρες γάλα μάλιστα), δεν με ενθουσίασε...   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Γευστικά θα την έβαζα στην ίδια θέση με την Weider ultra whey. Και αρκετά πιο χαμηλά από ΟΝ και Gaspari... Από Phd pharma whey που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα, σύγκριση δεν υπάρχει. H phd, είναι σε άλλο πλανήτη γευστικά...

ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ... Η γεύση είναι θέμα καθαρά προσωπικό. Ότι αρέσει σε μένα δεν σημαίνει ότι θα αρέσει και σ`εσένα και τούμπαλιν...
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Kolorizos

τελεια γευση ειναι η σοκολατα της ΟΝ μαζι με μια μικρη κουταλια απο ζαχαρη..

----------


## Jeik

σοκολάτα απο mrm και φράουλα της ον!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> τελεια γευση ειναι η σοκολατα της ΟΝ *μαζι με μια μικρη κουταλια απο ζαχαρη..*


Κάνεις πλάκα έτσι;

----------


## Levrone

> τελεια γευση ειναι η σοκολατα της ΟΝ μαζι με μια μικρη κουταλια απο ζαχαρη..


κατι τετοια διαβαζω και μια μερα θα με βρειτε νεκρο! σας προειδοποιω!!!!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> κατι τετοια διαβαζω και μια μερα θα με βρειτε νεκρο! σας προειδοποιω!!!!


οχι ρε κωστη τετοια πραγματα ημαρτον.....

παλικαρι αλαξετο με φρουκτοζη θα εχουμε θυματα.

----------


## -Giannis-

*Nitrotech HardCore* *--->* *Cookies & Cream =* *έχει μια γεύση πικραμύγδαλο με ινδική καρύδα αλλα αρκετά γλυκιά* *6,5/10*

*Nitrotech HardCore* *---> Vanilla Cake Batter* *=* _γεύση όνομα και πράμα_ *9/10*

*Mutant Pro* *--->* *Cookies & Cream* *=* _παρα πολυ καλη_ *9/10*

----------


## Kolorizos

οχι παιδια ειναι φοβερη η γευση της δοκιμαστε το ενοητε για μεταπροπονιτικο

----------


## flowin_through

> οχι παιδια ειναι φοβερη η γευση της δοκιμαστε το ενοητε για μεταπροπονιτικο


εχμμ νομιζω το λενε γιατι ολες οι πρωτεΐνες θα γινουν ωραιες αμα τους ριξεις ζαχαρη...
Δεν ειναι αξιολογηση αυτο.

----------


## Orc

Ο coleman πίνει πρωτείνη και βάζει και δυο κουταλιές nesquick. :01. Mr. Green:  Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα. :01. ROFL:

----------


## eri_87

> *διβαστε καλα το πρωτο ποστ..*
> 
> οταν φτιαχτηκε αυτο το θεμα δεν την γνωριζαν πολυ πολυ την εν λογο πρωτεινη στην ελλαδα.
> 
> αν δειτε στην πρωτη σελιδα υπαρχει αυτο το λινκ
> 
> *Ποιες εταιρίες συμπληρωματων προτιματε;;*
> 
> 
> ...


Καλά ντε, μη βαράς.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

εγω ειμαι καλο παιδι. δεν κανω τετοια.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stamthedrum

Έχουμε και λέμε....

*Myofusion Cookies and Cream* της Gaspari Nutrition: Απογοήτευση... Πλήρης απογοήτευση. Δεν είναι καν η γεύση που λέει. Το Cream το νιώθεις κάπως, το Cookies σε καμία περίπτωση. Μόνο με νερό και αυτό λίγο. Με γάλα η γεύση χάνεται σχεδόν τελείως.

Γεύση 5/10


*Instant Whey Deluxe Banoffee* της Reflex Nutrition: Το banoffee είναι ίσως το αγαπημένο μου γλυκό κι έτσι ενθουσιάστηκα που βρήκα τέτοια γεύση πρωτεΐνης. Βέβαια, απέχει πολύ από το real thing κι έχει κι ένα θεματάκι διαλυτότητας, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά είναι απολαυστική.

Γεύση: 8.5/10


*Whey Shake Chocolate* της Syntrax: Τελικά όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει ισχύουν. Πολύ ελαφριά, τέλεια διαλυτότητα, πάρα πολύ καλή γεύση. Από τις καλύτερες σοκολατογεύσεις που έχω δοκιμάσει.

Γεύση: 9/10

----------


## deluxe

Να πω για την καζεϊνη της ON, με γευση σοκολατα οτι τα σπαει! Παιρνει κοντα στα 10 για καζεϊνη! Πολυ κοντα ερχεται και η αντιστοιχη σε γευση βανιλια.

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, εαν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις και την αντιστοιχη καζεϊνη σε γευση μπανανα, και εαν ειναι εξισου καλη. Υπαρχει και σε cookies νομιζω.

----------


## lef

> Να πω για την καζεϊνη της ON, με γευση σοκολατα οτι τα σπαει! Παιρνει κοντα στα 10 για καζεϊνη! Πολυ κοντα ερχεται και η αντιστοιχη σε γευση βανιλια.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, εαν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις και την αντιστοιχη καζεϊνη σε γευση μπανανα, και εαν ειναι εξισου καλη. Υπαρχει και σε cookies νομιζω.


μπανανα ειχα δοκιμασει εγω αλλα παει καιρος τωρα
δν μ ειχε αρεσει αν θυμυμαι καλα,πολυ πιο καλωτερη απο βανιλια :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

Γενικα μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια γευση καζεϊνης που σας αρεσε υπερβολικα; Αλλιως θα ξαναπαρω την optimum. Αν και η reflex βανιλια μου αρεσε, αλλα δεν ειναι 100% καζεϊνη νομιζω.

----------


## gspyropo

> Γενικα μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια γευση καζεϊνης που σας αρεσε υπερβολικα; Αλλιως θα ξαναπαρω την optimum. Αν και η reflex βανιλια μου αρεσε, αλλα δεν ειναι 100% καζεϊνη νομιζω.




essence βανιλια της syntrax me 0 carbs και 0 λιπος και χωρις λακτοζη

----------


## al1975

> Γενικα μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια γευση καζεϊνης που σας αρεσε υπερβολικα; Αλλιως θα ξαναπαρω την optimum. Αν και η reflex βανιλια μου αρεσε, αλλα δεν ειναι 100% καζεϊνη νομιζω.


Φίλε αν και δεν εχει μόνο καζεινη έχει φανταστική γεύση σε σοκολάτα που έχω δοκιμάσει, μιλάω για την Syntha 6

*************************************

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1626

*Δεν επιτρέπεται η διασύνδεση "link" ξένων εμπορικών καταστημάτων* ***Mods Team***

----------


## Ramrod

> *Whey Shake Chocolate* της Syntrax: Τελικά όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει ισχύουν. Πολύ ελαφριά, τέλεια διαλυτότητα, πάρα πολύ καλή γεύση. Από τις καλύτερες σοκολατογεύσεις που έχω δοκιμάσει.
> 
> Γεύση: 9/10


Βλέπω έβαλες 9 στ whey shake...δηλαδή 10 σε ποιά βάζεις?

----------


## stamthedrum

> Βλέπω έβαλες 9 στ whey shake...δηλαδή 10 σε ποιά βάζεις?


10 παίρνει σε γεύση σοκολάτας μόνον η Myofusion μέχρι τώρα  :01. Wink:  

(έχω μια εμμονή με τη Myofusion που ίσως θολώνει την κρίση.... και τη γεύση μου lol)

----------


## chris corfu

λοιπον θα αναφερω οτι εχω δοκιμασει
 Explosive,
 eas,
 peak body,
 Muschletech, 
MLO,
 ATP,
 VP2,
 Dymatize,
 Optimum,
american sports nutrition,
 met rx,
 All stars,
Muscle asyllum project,
warrior lab,και
!!!!!! scitec  !!!! την οποια ειχα δοκιμασει απο δειγματα και δεν την πειρα ποτε παρολο που απο τις γευσεις που δοκιμασα ηταν ολες καλες εκτος του grapefruit που το βρισκω λογικο, αλλα η vanillia very berry και strawberry-white chokolate ηταν οι πιο τελειες γευσεις.. και ο λογος που δεν τις πηρα ειναι οτι μου ρχετε στο μυαλο οτι για να ειναι τοσο τελειες η ζαχαρη θα χουν η ενα καρο γλυκαντικα...   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Myofusion Milk Chocolate 7,5/10. Ισως ειναι και καλυτερη, αλλα μπουχτισα λιγακι. Επισης με νερο δεν ειναι και τοσο ωραια!

Myofusion Peanut Butter 7/10. Αν και δοκιμασα μονο λιγα σκουπ, την εδωσα σε φιλο. Ισως την αδικω.

Myofusion Banana 8/10. Αρκετα καλη, ειδικα με γαλα. Απλα δε μου αρεσει με τη βρωμη.

Myofusion Vanilla 9/10! Τα σπαει! Ειδικα με γαλα! Και με τη βρωμη τελεια!

Myofusion Strawberries Cream 9/10! Το ιδιο με απο πανω!

Myofusion Vanilla + Strawberries Cream 10/10!! Ο απολυτος συνδιασμος! Απο μισο σκουπ! ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ!!!

Myofusion IntraPro Double Chocolate 9/10! Απο τις καλυτερες σε σοκολατα, ακομα και με νερο!! 


Myo και δεν ειμαι καλα....

----------


## stamthedrum

> Myofusion Milk Chocolate 7,5/10. Ισως ειναι και καλυτερη, αλλα μπουχτισα λιγακι. Επισης με νερο δεν ειναι και τοσο ωραια!
> 
> Myofusion Peanut Butter 7/10. Αν και δοκιμασα μονο λιγα σκουπ, την εδωσα σε φιλο. Ισως την αδικω.
> 
> Myofusion Banana 8/10. Αρκετα καλη, ειδικα με γαλα. Απλα δε μου αρεσει με τη βρωμη.
> 
> Myofusion Vanilla 9/10! Τα σπαει! Ειδικα με γαλα! Και με τη βρωμη τελεια!
> 
> Myofusion Strawberries Cream 9/10! Το ιδιο με απο πανω!
> ...


Έτσι, έτσι χεχε....

Καλά δε σου άρεσε η Σοκολάτα Φυστικοβούτυρο;;;;

----------


## gmalamos

> Έτσι, έτσι χεχε....
> 
> Καλά δε σου άρεσε η Σοκολάτα Φυστικοβούτυρο;;;;





gaspari και δεν ειμαι καλα!

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## eri_87

Μιας και δοκίμασα δείγμα από Instant Whey Deluxe με γεύση Banoffee να πω ότι είναι τέλεια!!!!!  :banana:  :banana:  :banana: 
Ο συνδυασμός μπανάνα-καραμέλα σκοτώνει.... μόνο με νερό! :01. Razz:

----------


## Mavridis

ON OPTIMUM DOUBLE RICH CHOCOLATE  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## deluxe

> ON OPTIMUM DOUBLE RICH CHOCOLATE


Για πλακα το λες, ετσι;

----------


## tolis93

> Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ.....αν κ απο θεματα διατροφης κανω υπερκαταναλωση....μια ερωτηση ακομη θα ηθελα να σου κανω....αγορασα μονοιδρικη κρεατινη αλλα απ οτι εχω ακουσει η αλκαλικη εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αν κ απο τιμη δεν συμφερει


αδερφε σορρυ τωρα το δα.να σου πω δεν εχω ιδεα.εχει θεματα π θα βρεις απαντησεις εδω μεσα.δεν εχω παρει ποτε ουτε κρεατινη ουτε αλκαλινη οποτε παπατζες θα σ πω

----------


## crow

> και πρωτεινη ηρακλης με μια παστα σερανο ειναι αλλο πραγμα...


χαχαχαχαχαχα ακομη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που αγοραζουν αυτη την πρωτεινη???? Η σερανο ειναι δωρο ε???? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
  Υπαρχουν πολλες ωραιες γευσεις στο εμποριο,προσωπικα εχω βαρεθει τα παντα....αν κ το τελευταιο 6μηνο εχω κολλησει με τη whey της perfect nutrition ''γιαουρτι-φρουτα του δασους και γιουρτι -αχλαδι''.Μου θυμιζει απιστευτα παγωτο γιαουρτι που τρελενομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και με παγακια μαζι.........ειναι εντελος Frozen yogurt  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

σημερα το πρωι δοκιμασα ενος φιλου μ μια αμερικανικη δε θυμαμαι πως μ την ειπε.γευση κρεμα καραμελα κατι τετοιο.ηταν σα γαλα με μελι και ηταν μονο με νερο χτυπημενη.πραγματικα ηταν πολυ ωραια.θα μαθω ποια ειναι ακριβως κ θα ενημερωσω

----------


## tolis93

> σημερα το πρωι δοκιμασα ενος φιλου μ μια αμερικανικη δε θυμαμαι πως μ την ειπε.γευση κρεμα καραμελα κατι τετοιο.ηταν σα γαλα με μελι και ηταν μονο με νερο χτυπημενη.πραγματικα ηταν πολυ ωραια.θα μαθω ποια ειναι ακριβως κ θα ενημερωσω


max's hp+ μου την ειπε.και απο οτι την ψιλοεψαξα δε φενεται καθολου ασχημη η εταιρια απο μακρος.αλλα δε μ γεμιζει το ματι σαν εταιρια.η διαφημηση τους ειναι καπως καραγκιοζιλικι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nikoskaz

> Για πλακα το λες, ετσι;


Συμφωνω με τον deluxe , προχθες την πηρα γιατι ακουσα οτι ειναι πολυ καλη και .... μαπα! νεροζουμι ειναι , σε σχεση με myofusion , weider που εχω δοκιμασε μεχρι τωρα! Και σε σοκολατα μιλαω για να υπαρχει αμεση συγκριση !!!!

----------


## nostos

on 100% whey gold standard vanillia ice cream
9/10 διαλυτοτητα  8/10 γευση

τωρα περιμενω μια premium whey ( weider ) vanillia caramel
καμια γνομη καπιος για γευση+διαλυτοτητα? ευχαρηστω!!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## billy89

on whey gold sandard vanilla ice cream 

jesus διαλυτότητα :02. Shock:  αφρίζει σα σαπούνι

jesus γεύση :02. Shock:  πολύ νερουλή

Δεν την ξαναακούμπησα... :08. Turtle:

----------


## tyler_durden

hydrowhey της ον σε φραουλα εχει δοκιμασει καποιος;

----------


## tolis93

> on 100% whey gold standard vanillia ice cream
> 9/10 διαλυτοτητα  8/10 γευση
> 
> τωρα περιμενω μια premium whey ( weider ) vanillia caramel
> καμια γνομη καπιος για γευση+διαλυτοτητα? ευχαρηστω!!!


η γευση τα σπαει η διαλυτοτητα αν σαρεσει το μπετον καλη ειναι :01. Mr. Green:  βασικα αφηνει ευκολα σβολους.θελει πολυ ξυλο στο σεικερ για να γινει κομπλε

ΥΓ μια φορα δοκιμασε να βαλεις στο μουλτι γαλα κ 1 μπανανα με τη πρωτεινη αυτη. απλα απομακρυνε τους ολους απο το σπιτι ο οργασμος θα ειναι τιτανοτεραστιος

----------


## kazabubu

> hydrowhey της ον σε φραουλα εχει δοκιμασει καποιος;


Πολύ καλή για φράουλα αλλά κάνει λίγο αφρό παραπάνω.δες και στο νήμα της λέει ότι κι ο μπιΦ.

----------


## nostos

τι να σας πω ρε πεδια εμενα η γεφση vanillia ice cream μια χαρα μου κατεβενη
οσο για τους σβολους που λετε τπτ μα τπτ,μετα το gym με νερο απο την βριση 4-5 φορες την χτιπαω και διαλιετε τελιος
λιγο αφρο τον κανι ναι οντος
δεν μου ειπατε ομος κανις δεν κσερι απο τιν premium whey τις weider? ευχαρηστω   :01. Razz:

----------


## panakos

φιλε νομζιω οτι απαντησε ο τολης λιγο πιο πανω.... :01. Wink:

----------


## nostos

οκ τολι ευχαρηστω,τωρα για το αλο που λες δεν με απασχολη γιατι ετσι και αλιος δεν πινω γαλα
οποτε εφοσον δεν ειναι εμετηλα η γευση θα τα καταφερω και με το χτιπιμα πιστευω  :01. Smile:

----------


## liveris

καλυτερα να δωσεις μερικα ευρω παραπανω κ να παρεις μια που θα την πινεις ευχαριστα..

επιεικως απαραδεκτη η καζεινη της..σοβας.. :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> Κάποια συμβουλή γεύσης για την καζεΐνη της myprotein? 
> Έχω πάρει μια φορά την άγευστη και την έχω πιει όλη ... ήρωας !


Αγευστη καζείνη ΔΕν παιρνεις εκτος αν σκοπευεις να τη βαζεις σε μειγματα...


Γενικα η σοκολάτα είναι πολύ safe choice, όπως και η βανίλια. Πίνονται πολύ ευχάριστα, η σοκολάτα κάνει και λιγότερο αφρό.

Φράουλα πίνεται, αλλα μπουχτίζεις γρήγορα.

----------


## LuNaT1C

Εκανα το λάθος μια φορά  :01. Wink:  θα μάθω

Στάλθηκε από το Vodafone Smart ultra 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## procop

On gold whey vanila ice cream..
Dymatize iso 100 φραουλα

Γενικα πλεον μονο αυτες παιρνω...γιατι εχω δωρισει πολλα κουτια πρωτεινης π δεν μπορουσα να πιω

----------


## Fataoulas

Παρελαβα δειγματακι Impact whey isolate απο την MP, γευση μπανανα

Ωραιο αρωμα οταν τη χτυπας, αλλα απο γευση εχει μια πικραδα. Σα να εχει μεσα πιπερι ενα πραμα. Αν και μου αρεσει η μπανανα, αυτη δεν ηταν του γουστου μου  :01. Sad:

----------


## thegravijia

καλησπερα στην ομαδα ! μπορειτε να προτεινεται πρωτεινες με γευση cream and cookies η peanbutter cookies διοτι εχω βαρεθει τισ σοκολατες φραουλες κτλ...ευχαριστω ... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλησπερα στην ομαδα ! μπορειτε να προτεινεται πρωτεινες με γευση cream and cookies η peanbutter cookies διοτι εχω βαρεθει τισ σοκολατες φραουλες κτλ...ευχαριστω ...


Βασίλη καλησπέρα.
Η πλεον πρόσφατη που εχω δοκιμάσει και μου αρεσε πολυ ειναι η Whey Protein της Energybody




> Η cookies & cream έχει γίνει πάντως η αγαπημένη μου απο τότε που την δοκίμασα, μιας και είμαι περισσότερο των "λευκών γεύσεων", τύπου βανιλια, μπανανα κτλ.


Eπίσης και η Protein Meal ως afterworkout , στην γευση καραμέλα ειναι ωραία γεύση




> Η καραμέλα που δοκιμάζω, σαν γεύση δεν είναι πολύ έντονη, αλλά εχει μαι διακριτική γεύση.
> Ευκολόπιωτη με νερό και με γάλα, χωρίς καθόλου φουσκώματα.Διαλυτότητα 10/10.

----------


## Fataoulas

Cookies and cream από πορτογάλο παλιά, δε με είχε ενθουσιάσει   :01. Sad: 
Σοκολάτα μπανάνα από mp, αλλά και σοκολάτα φυστικοβουτυρο, απλά φοβερές

----------


## Gregorypec

4 χρονια τωρα εχω πιεί διάφορες πρωτεΐνες απο πρωτεινες όγκου . καθαρες. Φόρμουλες η καλυτερη που ιπια ποτε και θα βαλω 9 μισι στα 10 γτ μπορει να βρω και καλύτερη ειναι η synergy της phd επισης η χειρότερη που εχω πιει ειναι whey της mutant se γευση βανίλια αμα δεν εκλεινα μύτη δεν κατέβαινε

----------

